# Been awhile.



## rkalgren (Sep 22, 2008)

How do you like our new additions?








Binky, our new buckling at 10 weeks old.








Sadie, Daisy and Binky








Thumper, Nubian buckling








Spot, Nubian buckling, Sadie, Daisy and Binky.


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

Aww, they are adorable! I love the spotted nubian


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome back Bob!!!

Great looking new additions too :thumbup:


----------



## Polarhug (Jul 1, 2010)

Lovin the dalmation spots :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hey Bob ....long time no see....glad you popped in..... :hug: 

Nice additions you have there..... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Nice, cute and flashy! :thumb: 

Deb M


----------



## rkalgren (Sep 22, 2008)

Sorry it has been so long. My health has not been the best in the last couple of years, physical and mental.


----------



## goinggoaty (May 19, 2010)

Love!!!! The spotted Nubian Buck cute.... Off topic but the pic of your dog is amazing too... Hope life levels out for you soon...Thanks for sharing pics.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Sorry it has been so long. My health has not been the best in the last couple of years, physical and mental.


 Oh Bob ...I am so sorry to hear that..  ..I will pray... that you feel better soon... ray: ...here is a hug for good health... :hug:


----------

